# Escada Rockin' Rio - Anyone Tried This?



## Luthien (Apr 9, 2005)

I caught a quick whiff of this at a duty free store the other day and have to admit I kind of liked it.  It was fruity, which I like, but not excessively sweet - it had a kind of tart undertone to it.  But I just smelled it for a second.  Does this hold up?  Thanks.


----------



## user2 (Apr 9, 2005)

Yes I tried it but I think it smelly similar to the earlier fragrances


----------



## Luthien (Apr 9, 2005)

I've heard it smells somewhat similar to an earlier Escada perfume as well.  Does anyone know what that earlier fragrance is?


----------



## user2 (Apr 9, 2005)

Ibiza Hippie, Island Kiss...nearly every earlier LE fragrance...


----------



## ladybugz07 (Apr 14, 2005)

Okay, I am *uber* picky about fragrances.   There are only about 4 in the world that I can wear...  However, I was at Dillard's the other day and one of the fragrance girls gave me a scented Rockin Rio bracelet.  It smelled so yummy.  At first!  After 30 minutes, the scent had really changed, IMO - and NOT for the better.  
My cousin bought a small bottle of this and she feels the exact same way about it (and she's nowhere near as picky as me)...
My suggestion, ask for a sample at a counter.  See how it holds up on you...


----------



## user2 (Apr 14, 2005)

A Scented Bracelet? Never heard of this.... Do you have a picture of it?


----------



## Krystle (Apr 19, 2005)

i have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i also had ibiza hippie and last summer's (name???) and they are all very similar but i am a sucker for their style


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_A Scented Bracelet? Never heard of this.... Do you have a picture of it?_

 
Puma makes them too..Sephora was giving them away as a free sample for a while. Ive got one I can take pics of if you like. Its basically rubber that smells lol...


----------



## OsaAmorosa (Apr 30, 2005)

i know its very similar to the other escada perfumes,but its mmmmmmmm i love it!! i have the body lotion and i feel mmmmmmm
hahahahaha. if you have another escada limited edition dont buy it,cos maybe its not worth it.but if you havent tried any of him, go for it!!


----------



## Antoinette (May 2, 2005)

It's smells of a citrus fruity/floral fragrance, very energetic and invigorating.


----------



## mac_obsession (May 2, 2005)

Im so buying this in a week or two :X


----------



## devilzwind (May 19, 2005)

personally, i really like rockin' rio, but i'm a fan of most escada fragrances. it's sweet and fruity, but not in a cloying way - in a tropical, refreshing, summery way. it smells heavenly to me! the only con is that escada perfumes don't last very long


----------



## perpetuallycute (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladybugz07* 
_Okay, I am *uber* picky about fragrances.   There are only about 4 in the world that I can wear...  However, I was at Dillard's the other day and one of the fragrance girls gave me a scented Rockin Rio bracelet.  It smelled so yummy.  At first!  After 30 minutes, the scent had really changed, IMO - and NOT for the better.  
My cousin bought a small bottle of this and she feels the exact same way about it (and she's nowhere near as picky as me)...
My suggestion, ask for a sample at a counter.  See how it holds up on you...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hehe, hi - its the cousin.
Seriously, at first sniff its awesome (but not as fab as island kiss, imo) but after the scent dries down, its this weird sweet offensive...weirdness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't really care for it, and I've got a whole bottle!  And a body lotion - but suprisingly, the body lotion doesn't have that same effect!


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 28, 2005)

i still have island kiss from last year and i got a backup since i loved it so much, so i don't think i'll be getting rockin' rio. it smells pretty good though. i heard all the limited edition ones usually smell very similar.


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 4, 2005)

love it! it's a perfect summer scent! it's a really fun, fresh fruity/floral scent...


----------



## juicy love (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes, I have it. I don't wear it anymore but I still love it. It's very fruity and fresh. But it smells the same as all the other limited edition ones.


----------



## daystar (Aug 20, 2005)

It's funny... I adored Island Kiss but didn't buy it until I found it at Marshalls for $20 (yay!!!). I still love it, but it does NOT last more than an hour, which is really disappointing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I bought the set of 5 Escada minis that included Island Kiss, Sexy Graffiti, Tropical Punch, Ibiza Hippie, and Rockin' Rio... and they all smell exactly the same to me. I seriously cannot tell the difference. I do like the scent but it has no lasting power whatsoever.


----------



## lola336 (Aug 22, 2005)

i love all the escada perfumes. yes they all do smell very similar..but i can smell a small difference between island kiss and rockin rio....i actually just finished my bottle. i recommend it!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 22, 2005)

Rockin Rio.. smells really great!  I love it!!


----------



## disenchanted (Aug 25, 2005)

I have both Rockin Rio and Island kiss. They do smell similar, Rockin Rio has a mango smell to it. I always hear how they don't last for people, but on me it lasts forever.


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Sep 26, 2005)

i LOVE rockin' rio. i hate perfume, and i love this. its my HG. i totally recommend it. it lasts all day on me, and it is really energizing.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Oct 2, 2005)

i dont enjoy rockin rio as much as i do Magnetism THATS MY SCENTT!!!


----------



## ambidextrous (Oct 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daystar* 
_I bought the set of 5 Escada minis that included Island Kiss, Sexy Graffiti, Tropical Punch, Ibiza Hippie, and Rockin' Rio... and they all smell exactly the same to me. I seriously cannot tell the difference. I do like the scent but it has no lasting power whatsoever._

 
Have that one too, but I can smell the differences ;P the different fruit notes mixed together... they have similarities (sweetness, fruityness), but each has something different

Rockin Rio is quite ok, but I wouldn't buy the full bottle, the Minis are just perfect for I like to wear different stuff all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm curious whats up for 2006, if it will be better, worse...


----------



## Glow (Oct 8, 2005)

I just bought some on the 5th and i'm saving it till spring/summer because of its fruity scent. But I absolutely love it!!

Haha when I started working at the kiosk and someone asked me to spray some of it I was like "Woah! Thats some good stuff"

The only complaint with me is how long is lasts.


----------



## chelssea (Dec 1, 2005)

i love the scent of this! but the lasting power is not that good


----------



## Janelleleo (Feb 3, 2006)

The Escada scents all do smell the same and I've heard them get a bit bashed on some perfume boards but just can't help but enjoy them. They're so fun and girly, uncomplicated and just delightful.


----------



## degenerate182tx (Feb 4, 2006)

oh man that is one of my faves by escada~ oh its lovely


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 17, 2006)

my sister has that, but i don't like this so much. but it's ok.


----------

